# new to site



## sharon001

hello all im 20weeks with my 3rd thought id say hello


----------



## Jo

Hiya welcome to the forum hun


----------



## Angels_Mummy

Hey Sharon,

Hello and welcome. Look forward to chatting with you.

Take Care

Jen xx

.


----------



## MrsE

Hi Sharon :hi: 

Welcome

Cx


----------



## ablaze

hey how old ur other 2? :D ooh and welcome!!!


----------



## sharon001

DANNIELLE will be 11 in oct and KYLE will be 8 in dec


----------



## ablaze

aww bet ur very excited :D


----------



## sharon001

a little scared, its hectic in my house at a weekend as we have my husbands two sons so there is going to be 5 in our house when this little one arrives


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Morning%20Night%20Tnx%20etc/hello12.gif

& welcome to the forum ....

x


----------



## sharon001

thank you its nice to find such a friendly and chatty site the others are a bit boring ive been on here for ages now its a great site


----------



## Wobbles

Dunno everyone seems to have disappeared this evening - Either that or its when I came on :lol:


----------



## ablaze

yup wobbles i seen u n ran :lol: :lol: only jokin!! u no i luv ya really :shock:


----------



## Wobbles

Bog off then!! :sulk:


----------



## ablaze

:cry: slinks away


----------



## Wobbles

Should be me crying :rofl:

I've just realised another girlie from Warrington :shock:


----------



## sharon001

seems to be picking up now


----------



## ablaze

lol yeah there are aload of u!!!


----------



## Wobbles

We haven't been live too long :D

Forming a nice wee bunch of nutters one by one :wink:


----------



## ablaze

yeah im sure shell soon c that!!


----------



## Caroline

Best forum yet I've bookmarked it now so Ican find you all easily. Yo're all a really friendly bunch and am looking forward to joining you most nights and maybe the odd day but abit difficult with two small children fighting over the pc and working full time


----------



## Wobbles

Oh my kids would never get hold of my PC :shock: Let them have Dads :lol:


----------



## Tam

Hello hun :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Caroline

Unfortunately I share mine with my five year old and two year old (who just loves playing winnie the pooh) :roll: My husband has his all to himself :evil: I don't normally get chance to go online until little ones are in bed. Now husband has started cooking tea I might get them to bed earlier then I can join you all earlier :D :D :D


----------



## Wobbles

Nooooo sort that man out of yours :rofl: or teach the wee one to want to play Winnie with dady :rofl:


----------



## Caroline

Can't get too cross just yet as I've just got him cooking tea ready (I hope) when I get in from work. I'll let him off its a bit late as hes not used to cooking for four especially not ready for a specific time :lol: He does play pooh bear during the day with her but she likes to play with mummy on a nigth if she can and who can refuse that cute little face :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Awwww


----------



## ablaze

lol chloe likes batterin our pc n turnin it off n generally mischief makin!! wee horror :twisted:


----------



## Imi

Maddie batteres mine ... thinks tis funny.

i don't bloody thing new!
xxx


----------



## vicky

hi and welcome to baby and bump,

where abouts in birchwood do you live sharon? I live in warrington also along with a couple of other girls on the forum.


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hello right Bakatcha

:hi: 

Congrats on Baby #3!

Paul


----------



## Imi

Hi hun!

Just noticed where you live!!

Will have to meet up sometime :)
xxx


----------

